

 Could you please complete my study on workplace nootropic use? - cbarber
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Bd56IlBORutm5R7S9JqCtOy3YfNNVZqGdWPwAFWZZs0/viewform

======
cbarber
All results will be shared on HN!

If you have any suggestions for how I should change the questions, I'm all
ears.

